# UNDERBITE....



## AEROMarley1983 (Sep 12, 2005)

As he has grown, Tito has started to develop an underbite. I don't mind it. I actually think it's cute (since my favorite breed is the English Bulldog). HAHA! I was just wondering if this would be a cause for concern in the future? His adult teeth have almost all come in (all except the back) and he seems to have no trouble with chewing or eating. Let me know what you think. :lol:


----------



## Ms_P (Apr 25, 2004)

It shouldn't be, unless it becomes seveer. As long as he can eat with no problems, all is well.
I don't know if you are planning to or not, but he shouldn't be used for breeding.


----------



## LuvmySkippy (Oct 11, 2005)

Skippy has a bad underbite--it is cute, too.  The vet said she could have problems eating later in life with her bite, so we'll have to watch as she gets older. Skippy is getting spayed, too, so no worries there about passing that along to other dogs.


----------



## Angelab (Nov 26, 2005)

My understanding is an underbite will keep him from the show ring and shouldn't be bred, but if it's not too serious will not cause problems. Your vet can advise you on the severity of it and whether he thinks that it could become a problem.


----------



## lucyc (Dec 4, 2005)

Angelab said:


> My understanding is an underbite will keep him from the show ring and shouldn't be bred, but if it's not too serious will not cause problems. Your vet can advise you on the severity of it and whether he thinks that it could become a problem.


This is what i believe also, as long as he is eating well it's not really a cause for concern just have the vet check him when you are there next :wink:


----------



## Bijou (Aug 6, 2005)

Hi,

I have a cocker mix who has an underbite. We thought it was not a problem but she just recently had to get all of her top, front teeth removed. They got infected somehow and the vet said it was from her underbite. She is 12 years old so it did take a long time. Just watch for problems. Her breath stunk REALLY badly before I discovered the problem :shock: . Then one day I was looking at her teeth and noticed that all the 4 on top/front were FALLING OUT!! She got a "dental" from the vet and got those teeth pullled and since then her breath has smelled just fine.


----------



## Ory&C (Mar 20, 2005)

My Billie's develloped a slight underbite because of his baby teeth (we just had them pulled out today) and I'm really scared that it will not get to normal. He was bought for showing, so it can be quite a problem. Well, the vet said now that the teeth have enough space it is very possible that it will sort itself out.


----------



## chihuahua-lady (Apr 13, 2005)

my ruby had perfect teeth as a baby then tey went undershot but she is now nearly 8 months and there looking great they are growing back into place i think its all part of the growing process sometimes it grows out sometimes stays that way i once had a yorkie who was severly undershot as a pup they said she was fine but as she got older she found it hard to eat so she had a lil op nothing major though and was fine after but in my eyes tito should be fine nothing a bit of growing wont solve lol!


----------

